
Wages are falling in countries across the EU - Four_Star
http://thesoundingline.com/wages-are-shrinking-in-countries-across-the-eu/
======
equationsgalore
With Greece, Cyprus, and Portugal leading the charge, I think I am seeing a
pattern. It's a shame the article doesn't go into a deeper analysis of WHY
this is happening.

